# svs as eq-1 or anti mode 8033c



## plkgagnon (May 26, 2011)

anyone have experience in these units? I don't know which one i should buy the svs as eq-1 or the dspeakers antimode 8033c. Which would work best with my emotiva umc-1? Will either of the units make my svs sub sound better than the emo-q is right now with my umc-1? Is the cost between both units justified? I have seen new units for the anti mode at $350.00 and seen used at $250.00( wish i seen sooner would have pulled the trigger!) The svs unit is much more at $749.00 new and have seen $550.00 used. Thanks!
Phil


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

Wish I could say I have experience with the Anti-mode. I have used the eq-1 and thought it too expensive. From what I read in the Anti-mode I would go with it. 

I personally did it manually with REW/Tascam DAC/Behringer MIC/Mini-DSP.


----------



## plkgagnon (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion! I was thinking that the svs unit was too much when compared to the antimode 8033c. Now i just have to find a used antimode, as i find it also hard to pay $400.00 for a 3x5" box, however if it works like the reviews say it might just be worth it. I would hate to pay $400.00 and not hear a difference! I have been there done that too many times with tweeks! Too much smoke and mirrors and snake oil!!!! I hope this antimode works for me! Anyone have a used antimode 8033 for sale?


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't have one for sale but I'm very happy I got one. In about 10 mins (includes unpacking the device and connecting everything), it did more for my setup than 2 full days using individual test tones with a manually set up R-DES (that turned out defective anyway as it added distortion to the audio). The review of the Anti-mode here at HTS is what finally convinced me to buy one. Count me as a satisfied customer.


----------



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

mine is not for sale either,but I have a antimode 8033c and love it,I can actually say I am happy with my bass now.


----------

